# Single vs Dual card camera systems



## jayphotoworks (Oct 18, 2019)

It seems discussions about dual slots are always somewhat controversial but I found this article that has some great points.









Is it Irresponsible to Shoot a Wedding on a Single Memory Card?


A year or so ago, I wrote an article on why I switched from Nikon to Sony. A few people asked why I didn’t move to the Nikon mirrorless system. And the




petapixel.com





A few personal comments for single card cameras: I don't exactly agree with tethering though as I find it terribly unreliable or inconvenient. A separate backup device is highly recommended, but I wouldn't use a WD Passport Pro (or Lacie Copilot) as both are exceptionally slow and not really suited for pro work. There are much better solutions offered by Gnarbox and NextoDI (which I use) which also has CFAST and UHS-II support and are SSD based. They can also do a dual copy and verify at the same time.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 18, 2019)

I had a Sandisk SD card fail today. I lost the morning’s pictures.

There is no substitute for a second card.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 18, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> I had a Sandisk SD card fail today. I lost the morning’s pictures.
> 
> There is no substitute for a second card.


How old was the card ? How many times had your cat chewed it ?


----------



## unfocused (Oct 18, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> I had a Sandisk SD card fail today. I lost the morning’s pictures.
> 
> There is no substitute for a second card.


http://www.lc-tech.com/pc/sandisk-rescuepro-and-rescuepro-deluxe/


----------



## unfocused (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm kind of happy for this thread. Perhaps we can send all future discussions about single and duo card slots and card failures to this thread, where people can endlessly debate the merits without clogging up other threads.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 18, 2019)

Most powerful image recovery software you will find.









PhotoRec







www.cgsecurity.org





It's free too! I have recovered files on formatted drives, unreadable cards, etc etc. It is a wonder tool.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 18, 2019)

I'd not want to do a wedding without a backup card. A 2nd photographer is also a good idea, and a 2nd camera for sure. I've seen weddings with multiple photographers and multiple cameras. Its a application where you have only one chance. A failure is not going to happen frequently, but what if? How will you deal with it if it happens?

I think that any time you are making a living with your photography and have spent a ton of money on models, rentals of lighting, and transportation that multiple methods of limiting losses due to equipment failure are part of the cost of doing business.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Oct 18, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd not want to do a wedding without a backup card. A 2nd photographer is also a good idea, and a 2nd camera for sure. I've seen weddings with multiple photographers and multiple cameras. Its a application where you have only one chance. A failure is not going to happen frequently, but what if? How will you deal with it if it happens?
> 
> I think that any time you are making a living with your photography and have spent a ton of money on models, rentals of lighting, and transportation that multiple methods of limiting losses due to equipment failure are part of the cost of doing business.


Totally agree. In film days it was common practice to not send all the rolls from a wedding to the lab at the same time just in case there was a screw-up at the lab. Of course, each roll only had 10-12 shots (for 120 medium format, maybe 24 if you used 220) so there were a lot of rolls. 

So far I've only had one card failure - loss was minimal but still a major scare and huge pain to eventually recover a portion of the impacted shots. I'm only guessing, however to me it seems likely those who shoot a lot of video might be more susceptible to card failures as they exercise the card more constantly. Does anyone know if that is correct?


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 18, 2019)

Of course two cards is better than one. I never had a card failure, but Ironically, yesterday I had a disk drive failure on my NAS box. 
With EOS R, that has only one card slot, I can send any picture as it is taken instantaneously to my cell phone or tablet for safe keeping. It is seamless and worry free somehow. Caveats are that it is jpeg only and wi-fi should be on on both devices which may negatively impact the battery life. Not a perfect solution but better than nothing.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 18, 2019)

Sporgon said:


> How old was the card ? How many times had your cat chewed it ?


 Only slightly chewed  and about 4 years old.

It was working fine, I even looked at images on it a few times, and while I was shooting the camera refused to take a picture, and when I looked at the screen it said that there was no card in the camera. I can not read the card in my computer, on a laptop, through a card reader, or on another camera. It is totally dead! No life! It is like I have an inert chunk of plastic.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 18, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> Of course two cards is better than one. I never had a card failure, but Ironically, yesterday I had a disk drive failure on my NAS box.
> With EOS R, that has only one card slot, I can send any picture as it is taken instantaneously to my cell phone or tablet for safe keeping. It is seamless and worry free somehow. Caveats are that it is jpeg only and wi-fi should be on on both devices which may negatively impact the battery life. Not a perfect solution but better than nothing.



I would be very surprised if future cameras did not have the option to send RAW files to a backup device.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 19, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> I would be very surprised if future cameras did not have the option to send RAW files to a backup device.


For sure, in the next gen cameras equipped with 5G wireless connectivity, we’ll see drastically faster download and upload speeds and huge improvement in latency during communication. Therefore transferring RAW files will be a reality sooner than later.


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 19, 2019)

Saying film era photographers didn't use the equivalent of two cards is equivalent to saying back in the day people drove cars without airbags. Technology advanced, and with it people's expectations, best practices, etc.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 19, 2019)

This thread has prompted me to buy a spare sd card for my new 90D for travel. I have never worried about being caught short while away because a card has failed because of the spare carried in my 7 and 5 D series.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 19, 2019)

The only card failure I've seen was when I sold a 6 month old Canon 30D to a local lady. I had just purchased a 40D because I badly wanted live view. The buyers camera had failed, so she wanted a replacement. When she put her CF card in the camera, it started briefly then died, exactly as her old one had done. The card had shorted internally. Since the camera was in warranty, my local dealer sent it in and Canon repaired it at no charge for her.


----------



## ethanz (Oct 19, 2019)

I only use two cards when I'm on a paid job and when I'm on a very expensive vacation where I might not visit again. Otherwise for sports, nature, wildlife, etc I only use one.


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 20, 2019)

I've been using digital cameras, and other devices that use memory cards, since the 1990's and have never had a card fail on me.
I use a 5d3 for events and weddings and have never needed to use the second card.
Now also having an R, it doesn't bother me at all that it only has one card.
YMMV.


----------



## pwp (Oct 20, 2019)

YMMV alright. I never wear a seatbelt and I've never had a crash.  Why have Public Liability Insurance? Nobody has ever tripped on one of my light-stands or cables and broken their leg! Health Insurance? Nah...I never get sick. Get the picture?

Over the years I have had top quality cards fail. I lost a client on the back of one of them. For me it's not complicated. I owe it both to my clients and to my business's potential credibility to adopt the very simple option of writing to two cards. It's close to being the cheapest insurance available. 

-pw


----------



## LDS (Oct 20, 2019)

bhf3737 said:


> For sure, in the next gen cameras equipped with 5G wireless connectivity, we’ll see drastically faster download and upload speeds and huge improvement in latency during communication. Therefore transferring RAW files will be a reality sooner than later.



WiFi is already faster than 5G, the problem to achieve the faster speeds with both is you need a multiple antennas configuration on each device (MIMO) which is not easy to build into small devices you keep in your hands.

While, the higher the frequencies, the more opaque to the signal walls and common objects become.


----------



## pwp (Oct 21, 2019)

LDS said:


> WiFi is already faster than 5G, the problem to achieve the faster speeds with both is you need a multiple antennas configuration on each device (MIMO) which is not easy to build into small devices you keep in your hands.
> 
> While, the higher the frequencies, the more opaque to the signal walls and common objects become.


Maybe. So in the meantime, keep it simple and write to two cards if your work has any genuine value. Why is this even an argument?

-pw


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 21, 2019)

And what do you do if your camera only has one card slot?


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 21, 2019)

Bennymiata said:


> And what do you do if your camera only has one card slot?


If you run and gun and disconnected from a network, you keep your fingers crossed and prey.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 21, 2019)

I don't think it is necessarily wrong to shoot to two cards, but I think it is an entirely overblown concept that has been foist upon us by marketing departments and influencers, who have convinced far too many people it is essential, professional, irresponsible not to, etc etc.

I give no thought to the number of card slots a camera has and it isn't something I look for in a spec sheet. You can call me irresponsible, risk attractive, whatever you like, I have had minimal losses using single capture digital media, certainly far fewer than when I shot film. I accept there will always be a risk of loss or damage to the images however well you think you are doing, a dual card camera can get stolen from a wedding just as easily as a single card camera. I'm no actuary but I'd rate theft or catastrophic loss as more likely than card failure a lot of places I shoot (not many weddings though!).


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 21, 2019)

Bennymiata said:


> I've been using digital cameras, and other devices that use memory cards, since the 1990's and have never had a card fail on me.
> I use a 5d3 for events and weddings and have never needed to use the second card.
> Now also having an R, it doesn't bother me at all that it only has one card.
> YMMV.


And it is the YMMV part that is the problem. I have used two kidneys and two eyes and two lungs and two testicles for 56 years. Never have had a problem. YMMV. There are plenty of stories here about cards failing in critical use cases, but YMMV. As we say in the gun world: Better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it. A litigious Bridezilla is a, well, you know. Then again, people have to assess their own risks and make their own choices. There is no right or wrong, however, were I a wedding photographer two cards would be a must for me. Not being a professional, it doesn't bother me that my R has one slot. My next R will have two. I've not needed a spare tire for many years, but I am sure glad I have one.


----------



## LDS (Oct 21, 2019)

pwp said:


> Maybe. So in the meantime, keep it simple and write to two cards if your work has any genuine value. Why is this even an argument?



When it comes to data reliability, the fewer points of failure between where data are generated and where data are stored the better. Evidently a dual card camera is the simplest and safest solution - wireless technologies imply more points and requires also a to understand well the weakest points and design accordingly. 5G is sold by too much interested parties as the solution to everything everywhere, but when there will be enough users, it will be clear it is an improvement but not the answer to life, the universe and everything (that's of course, 42G).


----------



## tron (Oct 21, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> I had a Sandisk SD card fail today. I lost the morning’s pictures.
> 
> There is no substitute for a second card.


I am sorry to read this. Can you recover at least some of your photos from the failed card? There are programs to do this and if there is hardware damage maybe a data recovery company could help.

EDIT: Can you please let us know which type of Sandisk SD card?


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 25, 2019)

I use xD, CF and SD cards for more than 14 years, some of them are > 10 years old. No failure until today (knock on wood).
I have a dual slot cam. I think I used the two slots once to try it out, but I left it, seeing no advantage for me.
I shot several weddings with just one CF card in it. But I always wasn't the main photographer and I did it as guest, as a favour for the couple.

But if I was to make a living out of beeing an event / wedding shooter I never would have thought of leaving the second slot empty.
And I would very much think about buying a single slot cam as main body. Maybe for the backup.

Edit: Buy the way: I already had two HDD crashes. Luckily not much Data got lost. But I am aware.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm paranoid and have at least one back up for critical items (2 each of cameras, chargers, lenses, cables, computer or iPad etc on a safari etc). Having said that, I don't bother with insurance for items I can afford to replace or cover myself. If I was a wedding photographer, I would have two card slots, two cameras AND insurance.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 25, 2019)

ethanz said:


> I only use two cards when I'm on a paid job and when I'm on a very expensive vacation where I might not visit again. Otherwise for sports, nature, wildlife, etc I only use one.


I imagine many more of us do the same but won't admit it in public because we have to be outraged about a single slot.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 25, 2019)

Hats off to all the wedding photographers who deal with the worst aspects of human nature!


----------



## ethanz (Oct 25, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Hats off to all the wedding photographers who deal with the worst aspects of human nature!



Brides? lol


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 25, 2019)

ethanz said:


> Brides? lol


Whoever is paying and organizing!


----------



## SecureGSM (Feb 8, 2020)

pwp said:


> Maybe. So in the meantime, keep it simple and write to two cards if your work has any genuine value. Why is this even an argument?
> 
> -pw



old thread... however. I was shooting today at a multicultural festival in Royal Exhibition Centre in Carlton, Melbourne. 11am to 6pm gig. Anyway. 1500 + shots taken and at around 5pm one of my cameras surprised me with the following message. Luckily, I write to multiple cards. Always and this is what saved my beacon.
nearly new Genuine Sandisk 128Gb CF Extreme Pro 160 Mb/a card.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 8, 2020)

My R only has one card, and I haven't lost any images so far, but I also use it with my 5D MK IV, so if it lost all the images, I'd have enough with my 5D MK IV to get by. The 5D IV always has 2 cards, I've only had to use a backup from a dual card camera once or twice many years ago, and that was due to my error in accidentally deleting the images from my main card. I have since been having automatic backups as files are transferred. Not perfect, just one step forward.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 8, 2020)

I received a short survey from Canon a few days ago, so I filled it out. It asked how I backed up images, and I think it also asked if I used a two card camera. The survey only asked about a few recent high end cameras, it was targeted at 1 series and R and 5D series users.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 8, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Hats off to all the wedding photographers who deal with the worst aspects of human nature!



Hmmm, maybe if you're at the bottom of the market. 

So in the spirit of this thread then, the 120 film I shoot at a wedding; should I send each roll with a different couriers to different labs in case the film is a) lost in the post, b) damaged in the post, c) the lab cocks the processing up ?


----------



## LDS (Feb 10, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> So in the spirit of this thread then, the 120 film I shoot at a wedding; should I send each roll with a different couriers to different labs in case the film is a) lost in the post, b) damaged in the post, c) the lab cocks the processing up ?



IIRC it wasn't uncommon not to send all the rolls in at once.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 10, 2020)

LDS said:


> IIRC it wasn't uncommon not to send all the rolls in at once.



Correct !
For one off occasions I am using two cards now, but only because if I were unlucky enough to lose the files on one card and the camera had two slots, I'd have a bit of explaining to do as to why I only recorded on one, and Sod's law being what it is..... I've never had a card failure though.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Feb 10, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> Hmmm, maybe if you're at the bottom of the market.
> 
> So in the spirit of this thread then, the 120 film I shoot at a wedding; should I send each roll with a different couriers to different labs in case the film is a) lost in the post, b) damaged in the post, c) the lab cocks the processing up ?



Didn't film era photographers develop in their own studio/home. It doesn't sound right to me that someone would send off wedding photos to a lab when you would want to dodge and burn and whatnot.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 10, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> Didn't film era photographers develop in their own studio/home. It doesn't sound right to me that someone would send off wedding photos to a lab when you would want to dodge and burn and whatnot.


Not in colour - generally.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 10, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> Didn't film era photographers develop in their own studio/home. It doesn't sound right to me that someone would send off wedding photos to a lab when you would want to dodge and burn and whatnot.


Color film development needs very precise temperature control. For manual prints, you could ask your lab technician to burn and dodge specific ares once you have your (automatic) proof prints.


----------



## LDS (Feb 10, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> Didn't film era photographers develop in their own studio/home. It doesn't sound right to me that someone would send off wedding photos to a lab when you would want to dodge and burn and whatnot.



Even with BW, it could depend on the photographer and the lab. Some could have had film developed, contact prints made, then annotated to obtain the final prints. Not really feasible with 135 (although it was possible to have small enlargements on roll film, IIRC), but possible with 120.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 11, 2020)

pwp said:


> Maybe. So in the meantime, keep it simple and write to two cards if your work has any genuine value. Why is this even an argument?
> 
> -pw



On 5D4/3 the SD is not fast enough. On 1DX "problem" is you have to carry twice the cards, plus you can't use second slot as overfill protection if you don't have time to swap cards.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 11, 2020)

Every person has to do what each thinks is best practice for himself as we can only be responsible for ourselves. My work has zero commercial value as I have no idea how to go into business. As such, one card does me fine. If I were in business I would have to have two cards. It would just make sense for me. I can't fault anyone for believing otherwise in their own situation.


----------



## Durf (Feb 11, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Every person has to do what each thinks is best practice for himself as we can only be responsible for ourselves. My work has zero commercial value as I have no idea how to go into business. As such, one card does me fine. If I were in business I would have to have two cards. It would just make sense for me. I can't fault anyone for believing otherwise in their own situation.



I wonder if really paranoid people wish their 2 card camera had a third slot?????


----------



## SteveC (Feb 11, 2020)

Durf said:


> I wonder if really paranoid people wish their 2 card camera had a third slot?????



If you think about it, if one card craps out, you're down to one slot. What happens if that card craps out too?

Three is two. Two is one. One is none.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 11, 2020)

I don’t care if the author of the OP’s article or anybody else feels they need two card slots and on site backup and a wireless transfer and a digital media manager etc etc, what really pisses me off is somebody telling me I am irresponsible, not professional, etc etc if I choose a different methodology.

it is irresponsible to suggest people with different work practices, even when they have an equally unblemished record of delivering professional results, are irresponsible for not doing things the way you think they should be done.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 11, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> I don’t care if the author of the OP’s article or anybody else feels they need two card slots and on site backup and a wireless transfer and a digital media manager etc etc, what really pisses me off is somebody telling me I am irresponsible, not professional, etc etc if I choose a different methodology.
> 
> it is irresponsible to suggest people with different work practices, even when they have an equally unblemished record of delivering professional results, are irresponsible for not doing things the way you think they should be done.


Agreed!

i have always claimed that a pro uses the best tool for the job, but I have never claimed that the most expensive tool is the best tool. In the real world we have budget constraints, so that means the best AFFORDABLE tool for the job, and sometimes that means a waterproof P/S camera, and sometimes even a phone!

Dual card slots? Yes, I love them and if I have them on a camera, then I will use them.... but I have a lot more cameras with one slot than 2. My most used camera at work is an Oly because small and light is by far the biggest (smallest?) requirement.

yes, I have had a card die and lost a days shooting, but for me and my workflow it just meant redoing the shots on the next site visit. A bit annoying, but nothing like trying to explain to the bride why there are no wedding pictures! That’s the point here..... just because one person’s workflow works for them does not mean that a different person can’t have a different workflow.


----------

